# I'm a "writhing slob"



## bowlingshirt (Oct 31, 2007)

At least that's what they're telling me...

Sternest Meanings the anagram bot - talk

Type in your user name and you will get an anagrammed meaning of it


----------



## pdswife (Oct 31, 2007)

lol... I'm FEW DIPS... yep that's me this morning a few dips short of a full cone.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 31, 2007)

It couldn't cope with me, I am, and remain, Bilby!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 31, 2007)

I am Clinical snot.  Does that mean I'm a cold?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a Tragic Log


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 31, 2007)

Im feeling really stupid how do I work it I typed text but where do I go to make it come up?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Im feeling really stupid how do I work it I typed text but where do I go to make it come up?



You just type in your name and then hit "Enter" - your new name should come up right under it in the big white box.

I'm Fickle Then


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine is so boring.   Crew MJ PG.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don`t even register.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

clinical snot---I love it!!!!!!  I have a friend whose son is in medical school and that is exactly what he is---she thinks her son walks on water, however.  He even told a dermatologist that she was less than stellar when he saw her for a suspicious mole. (he was 18 at the time) Bless her heart she threw him out of her office and didn't charge the family. My greatest fear is to run into doctors like him in the future.


----------



## jkath (Oct 31, 2007)

It wouldn't make a name for me either,
so I put in "discuss cooking" and found out we are all "sick cousin dogs". Good to know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2007)

jkath said:


> It wouldn't make a name for me either,
> so I put in "discuss cooking" and found out we are all "sick cousin dogs". Good to know.



I think that about sums it up jkath!


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 31, 2007)

uh. um....

groin ill flog


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 31, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> uh. um....
> 
> groin ill flog




well yeah, I guess to Flog an Ill Groin would be just plain wrong wouldn`t it


----------



## Rom (Oct 31, 2007)

hmmmm still Rom.....i typed in "adfasdf" to make sure it was working LOL and it came up with "Sad Daff" LOLLL so...Rom i will always be hehe


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

Couldn't handle my username either! So, I am just Keltin!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2007)

Try your real name - not your user name - and see what you get!


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Try your real name - not your user name - and see what you get!


 


Way to go Michael.....look what I got! 

On shrewd archpriest.

How wonderful!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

keltin said:


> Couldn't handle my username either! So, I am just Keltin!


What about "Tinkle"?  Sorry I couldn't resist Just didn't want you to feel left out there, Keltin................


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2007)

As middie I'm...  It extended Merit

As Desiree I'm... Seedier


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> What about "Tinkle"? Sorry I couldn't resist Just didn't want you to feel left out there, Keltin................


 

Holy cow! That is a PERFECT and true anagram. Tinkle huh? You' re good, and I'm ........well.....dripping now!    TINKLE!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

Whew..........glad that you have a great sense of humor, Keltin.

If you must know......expatgirl comes out exalt prig???????? Hmmm... that's too close.....

First real name is...bad hero---never been tested there---probably would be, however

First and Last name.........Hallowed Belcher!  Ok, I NOW have a Halloween costume...six packs in both hands and taking your remote away, Keltin


----------



## keltin (Nov 1, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> ...six packs in both hands and taking your remote away, Keltin


 
Bring it! But you know, give me one of those brewskies, and I'll probably give up the remote! Deal?!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Y'all are on and do you like Boddington's...........


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

It's old and I don't know how I stumbled on this thread but.....

I quiz Zeus

Not bad for a stay ay home mom!!


----------



## DawnT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Patiently win X-rated arrangement*.  Ok, I put in DawnT and this is what came up!!!  This is not good!!!


----------



## mikki (Nov 29, 2007)

Mikki stayed Mikki, Michele-- I'm Leech 
I guess I can be quite clingy


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 29, 2007)

I came up as "Loan Elk"


----------



## krichardson (Nov 29, 2007)

Full Name- Diarhoeic Stank, what in the world this means, I have no idea. Put in roomate's full name and it came back- Ha! Cruel Icon. I think I like his better than mine!!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Nov 29, 2007)

"Jerk bib if in seen"

I'm not sure if I should be offended or not


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 8, 2008)

It called me a rat molester. Wow, never been called that before. There is always the first for something.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> It called me a rat molester. Wow, never been called that before. There is always the first for something.


 That is funny maybe you should use that for your user name


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> That is funny maybe you should use that for your user name



I could, but then again im still in shock.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2008)

Idle arch here.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 8, 2008)

I put in my real name and I got: Phenomenal jolts.

This is what it said about SierraCook:  Croakier, so 

I think a perfer my real name.  

That was fun.  I put in several friends and family and got some strange things:

Oh! Next romps
Held apples.
So Armour heresy
Hot modern explains
Croon and lech
by back robbed
A nag up a crucial
Labs win mask


----------

